# Another Recumbent tadpole trike build



## voyager (21 Dec 2015)

Hi Folks 

Whist I am waiting for the bits to arrive for the quad/velo project , and looking at the spare pile of spare bits in the shed

This has materialized in the last month from some of the spares pile.

It started out with Direct Knuckle steering and has now been upgraded to Under Seat Steering , fitted L&R front disc brake steering and 7x3 gears - currently awaiting better weather to spray it .

It has been fitted with a new rear tyre , 3 NEW chains and a new freewheel 

Currently awaiting its shakedown rides , before breakdown and spray then its ready for the off .

The seat blank has been fitted with medium density foam and trimmed with black vinyl 

This version has been fitted with gussets between the main boom and the cross boom for a little bit more strength and for atheistic reasons and the multi function computer mount has been welded in place.














Photos 
The seat trimmed after and before vinyl ( the "sponge" was trimmed to shape with an angle grinder )
Rear view , original concept with DKS , upgraded to a superior USS steering .

Currently waiting for the weather to improve or the workshop to clear so we can spray it .
The decals have been cut and are ready and waiting ..

Currently I am debating the main colour - The steering and rear suspension will be black and the crucifix will be in a contrasting colour 

Unable to upload more photos as the site wont let me , second post will follow 

regards emma


----------



## voyager (21 Dec 2015)

here is the other photo
Stupid text editor would not accept additional tags despite allowing me to enter them 





regards a myth-ed emma


----------



## voyager (14 Apr 2016)

Hi Folks 

With Easter over and a couple of weeks before I go on Holiday l thought it high time I finished the Girino trike , 

So here is the Grino trike 
its a 21 speed L&R 160 mm disc braked 21 speed trike with USS 






Now I hope to get on with the velo quad project when I return

regards emma


----------



## voyager (9 Dec 2016)

Hi Folks

This is now up for sale as I have run out of space and need some space
Priced to go ...... at £375..... buyer collects from Peacehaven
Grab a bargain before its too late
It will fit in the rear of a mondeo estate in one piece .

sold Jan 17

regards emma


----------



## voyager (16 Nov 2017)

Reviving an old thread for another quick build , Another acquaintance wants a tadpole so .. 




















more to follow
later's


----------



## voyager (16 Nov 2017)

cross boom clamped to main boom and uss clamped in vice . Since then it has been welded together , more photos tomorrow, need to modify the rear disc mount . Fit the chain and return tube, cable the gears and brakes , then upholster the seat . Then ......

later's Emma


----------



## neil earley (16 Nov 2017)

Cant wait to see the finished trike,wish I was as good making them


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Nov 2017)

Wish I had welding skills.....and the gear.....and a workshop. (Sighs).

Looks good so far.


----------



## voyager (16 Nov 2017)

@neil earley

Not sure if I am spraying this one , it's only a build , unless ......


----------



## neil earley (16 Nov 2017)

voyager said:


> @neil earley
> 
> Not sure if I am spraying this one , it's only a build , unless ......


Bet you will lol nice deep red with decals saying Sunday is fun day roll at my trike for miles of smiles!


----------



## voyager (16 Nov 2017)

Usually they are painted red 20 ( Italian racing red ) or red 27 a more orangey red . Not sure what is left in the rattle can box .The seat is being covered in black vinyl next week .
Hopefully I should finish the "unpainted trike " by the end of next week for some shakedown rides. Then I need to make a phone call.

later's Emma


----------



## voyager (17 Nov 2017)

My kingdom for a piece of plastic conduit , well seriously , got on well today . The brakes and gears are cabled up , the extra tee nut inserted into the seat back for the head rest mount and all three calipers adjusted , even the pedals were fitted . The only thing that stops me fitting the three chains l have joined together is a foot length of plastic conduit for the chain return .

Monday morning assuming a pot of enthusiasm arrives by ten am will see the seat covered and the chain fitted.

photos will follow as soon as this phone works properly

Emma


----------



## voyager (17 Nov 2017)

Eventually this stupid phone has realised it is connected to the wonderful "world wide web " , (it even post the previous post while complaining it wasn't connected ) 

Back on track here is the photo of the trike basking in the autumn sunshine less chains and covered seat , hopefully Monday I can make the telephone call.

Now I need to change direction as the car wants some love and attention this weekend and I want to get some miles in as well. 





rear view as well , found some tape to cover the cold steel for it's test ride next week.

later's Emma


----------



## voyager (18 Nov 2017)

Well .................................

Saturday morning found us trudging around B&Q to locate a piece of 20mm diameter black plastic conduit for the chain return , and a staple gun to secure the vinyl and foam on the seat , The only staples they had in stock was with the cheapest staple gun , Oh well if i break it it can go back after I finish the seat

 and lunch later . 

Rain has stopped play  on both the car checking and triking - and before anyone comments Yes old age has turned me in a fair weather triker  ( unless I finish my velo and fit it with a wood burner as well  )

update ( rain is getting worse ) plenty of jobs to do indoors .

laters emma


----------



## FishFright (18 Nov 2017)

With a wood burner fitted it would be remiss not to add a kettle to make a brew and that'll leave you two thirds of the way towards a steam driven velo


----------



## voyager (18 Nov 2017)

never thought of that, the second wood burner was destined to vo in the workshop with kettle and saucepan , now if i use that I won't have to stop at greasy joes for a break . Ok , think we had better keep this thread on track ( some of the time)

Later's Emma


----------



## voyager (20 Nov 2017)

Hi Folks

The trike is assembled and has been out for it's test ride . All complete but waiting for shakedown rides and a paint job by its new owner . Originally this was a frame only build , but it's easier to build it to ride it , then disassemble it .
The trike will need tracking etc as well as final gear adjustments

current spec is a rear suspension trike with 7 speed , short cranks , USS , and discs on all 3 wheels .L&R with parking brake.

Later's Emma


----------



## Scoosh (20 Nov 2017)

All Done- in 5 days !!!


----------



## voyager (20 Nov 2017)

@Scoosh , not quite that quick , I cut out the bits and got some of the photos in the previous week or so .
Being honest ,basically less than 3 weeks of 15hrs a week . Now perhaps I can get a few more miles in before the end of the year , and to meet / exceed my 2017 target assuming the weather stays dry enough, This old age lark is playing havoc with my body , unfortunately it's here to stay . So the doctor says , but what does he know ..

Later's Emma


----------



## voyager (28 Nov 2017)

This afternoon the trike was collected by the new owner , who is going to spray it and fit an e-assist to it ready for next year.
Later's Emma


----------



## voyager (13 Jul 2018)

hijacked my thread again for another project a 20/20 rear suspension tadpole with DKS steering and disc brakes , whilst clearing the shed l found most of the bits to complete , so 

a couple of taster photos.
front wheels still to be built ( rescued bits ) and frame ready to finish welding both bits together , life puts a dampener on time so ......

photos being worth a thousand words
here is the first few photos


----------



## voyager (13 Jul 2018)

Then the tricky bits setting the caster and camber angles and welding the cross boom up 

Next step build front wheels , fit discs and then weld front caliper mounts to the wheel lugs , and source an intermediate pulley . 

roll on next week


----------



## voyager (14 Jul 2018)

Todays efforts were directed at the quando MTB disc hubs the first one I stripped down had a 12mm bore but luckily the other two were 15mm id so they were reassembled with 14mm spindles 3/16 balls (48) and new grease.
Nothing else exciting today as some other domestic chores , gardening and a couple of phone calls took care of the day. Tonight we had a 11mile ride out to the plough inn at Rottingdean for a half before riding home for supper . Although a good day .

Monday will be the next play day

Later's Emma


----------



## voyager (15 Jul 2018)

yestersdays effort summed up in a photo .

recycled



tubes (2) and the converted hubs , apt location for the photo.

regards Emma


----------



## voyager (16 Jul 2018)

A business meeting with aunty angle grinder this morning and a pair of bmx wheels resulted in the wheels relinquishing their black rims , suitably cleaned , they have been rebuilt with the modified 14mm spindle mtb hubs , after tensioning and trueing , I have fitted the eastern burnout slicks and since the photo the rotors . Only waiting for my next delivery of time , it seems to be in short supply again .
So little time and so much to do.








Later's Emma


----------



## voyager (17 Jul 2018)

a couple of hours in the sunshine , 

Cross boom welded in place and steering arm tabs , looks like a trike but nowhere near finished.


----------



## voyager (20 Jul 2018)

Another couple of hours today and the intermediate pulley mount was welded in position, chain ( yes almost 3 ) , mechs and pulley with guide fitted.
This only leaves the mudguard mounts , brake calliper mounts and some welding to finish once the trike is stripped down . 
Hopefully more time will arrive next week.......


----------



## voyager (23 Jul 2018)

Well , today went well despite the high temperature and lack of a breeze .
The trikes final pieces of welding have been finished , the mudguard eyes on the front and the brake calliper mounts welded on along with adding a little more metal to the steering arm lugs .
Gears and brakes have been cables up.and despite the heat it has had the first of many test rides prior to strip and paint.
Who knows what could happen in the next couple of weeks.








regards Emma


----------



## voyager (30 Jul 2018)

Hi folks

Well, after an odd weekend of wind and rain , thunder and lightning and a few hours of windy sunshine . We did manage a few miles on the trikes so all was not lost .

Back on track today ( Monday ) Collected the paint and have stripped the trike for spraying . Most of the black parts ( except steering arms ) are painted , leave a little making good tomorrow on the handle bar assembly and main frame and then painting the main frame in primer then a few coats in ......... colour . 
Lacquer to finish before adding decals 

Decals to design and then cut .

Watch this space .....

Later's Emma


----------



## voyager (30 Jul 2018)

With the improvement in the weather , The frame has had 3 coats of warmed primer followed by 5 coats of red and 3 coats of lacquer . Currently it's sitting in the workshop hardening whilst I design the decals . The black parts have used up a whole can ( 400ml ) of matt black .

Tomorrow is another day

Later's Emma


----------



## voyager (31 Jul 2018)

Burning the midnight oil tonight , hopefully l can cut the decals before l hit the sack and weed them ready to mount on tack paper to install , Dont think.it will be today now as I have a lot to do as it's mums carer's change over day.

Later's Emma


----------



## voyager (31 Jul 2018)

midnight oil burnt and the warm weather has started to harden the paint .
The " weeding " went well and the tack paper applied . 

This morning saw the decals applied but it needs a little more time to harden.

the photos 








regards emma


----------



## voyager (1 Aug 2018)

yesterday l sprayed a extra couple of coats of matt black on the BB mount , the pulley guide bracket and the rear rack , and have closed the workshop doors until Thursday, this will allow the paint to harden before reassembly . So the wait is on . During this time l will find the few little missing extras to finish it .

Later's Emma


----------



## TheDoctor (1 Aug 2018)

All looking very impressive.
I really really shouldn't ask if you take orders...
But, just out of curiosity, how much would a trike set me back?
If I was asking. Which of course I'm not. Not really.


----------



## voyager (1 Aug 2018)

@TheDoctor 
This is the last trike build l will be doing for a long while , Mum's health is failing and l have a lot of other tasks that must take priority over hobbies and pleasure.
( might be the last one that l do )

l had some surplus parts at mums that I decided to put to good use .
This is a compact full size. Adult trike that could accommodate a six foot person with ease.

I don't take orders ,It puts me under pressure and takes the fun out of it .

Building the odd trike or two a year allows me to keep the grey matter working when l am not on 3 wheels.
Keeping active also helps to keep the diabetes under control

It will get advertised between September and the end of the year. Once it has had a few shake down rides .The value I would put on it would be around the £425- £450 mark ,

This basically covers all the parts I have used and l hope this thread gives the non engineering types an insight into what goes onto a trike build ( provides an interesting thread generally l hope )

This one being equipped with a rear rack , front and rear lights , mirrors and supplied with a set of diy mudguard stays . It can be upgraded to USS as the stub steering arm has been put on in case . a rear vee brake either as a parking brake or a rear brake can be added and the front brakes could be used from a modified brake lever.

The supplied pedals can be swapped by the user for spd types to eliminate leg suck , a well known problem with feet forward cycling.

Basically it will be advertised as a second hand trike without warranty .

The new parts include 72 spokes for the wheel rebuilds , new 3/16 balls for the 14mm hub conversion , front discs and calipers , 3 chains , brake and gear cables , a pair of steering rose joints , various nuts and bolts and an intermediate guide pulley.
This should make the transmission good for a few thousand miles

Adding the mudguard mounts and arms was an additional idea as someone asked how to fit your own mudguards.

I won't ship and it will be collection only so the new user can get to know how to maintain it themselves .

Any one interested can PM me of course

regards Emma


----------



## TheDoctor (1 Aug 2018)

I'll certainly be interested when it comes up.
Might have to do (N- a few) first to avoid...domestic unrest.


----------



## voyager (2 Aug 2018)

With glorious sunshine pouring down on us today , l thought it time l reassembled the trike , By 1 o'clock it was finished and given a quick test ride .
Everything okay but it still wants a longer outer rear cable , a nipple and a front reflector .
pleased .....











regards Emma


----------



## dave r (2 Aug 2018)

voyager said:


> With glorious sunshine pouring down on us today , l thought it time l reassembled the trike , By 1 o'clock it was finished and given a quick test ride .
> Everything okay but it still wants a longer outer rear cable , a nipple and a front reflector .
> pleased .....
> View attachment 422182
> ...



That looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## voyager (2 Aug 2018)

dave r said:


> That looks like a lot of fun.


Thanks Dave , The whole build was a lot of fun and gave me a break from thinking about some of the forth coming problems . It is basically finished now but does want a few miles to allow everything to bed in . 
Mirrors , lamps and rack fitted and from the short distance l rode it before lunch ( shopping all afternoon ) everything is working as it should . 

Next step is some long put off gardening ( and tree pruning ) that now must be done as well as some DIY and decorating.. I also need to make room at home in the garage to take my workshop home with me rather than depend on the workshop at mums. 
Regards Emma


----------



## TheDoctor (4 Aug 2018)

That looks...ruddy superb.
Right. I'm gonna have to sell a few of my bikes to generate some room.
When that goes up for sale, I'll be putting a bid in.
If only there was a train from Brighton to Stevenage


----------



## voyager (4 Aug 2018)

@TheDoctor 

The trikes happily fit inside a Mondeo estate with room to spare , Someone fitted one in a rav4 with the wheel between the seats . I am away from mums until Monday mid morning but I will post the dimensions when I return.

(pm replied)
Regards Emma


----------



## roadrash (4 Aug 2018)

I can confirm they fit in a Nissan Qashqai quite easily without taking anything apart


----------



## TheDoctor (4 Aug 2018)

I bet it won't go in a Mégane hatch.
Assuming I gain permission, I'll look at getting it onto a train. I've managed it with an upright trike before.
You don't half get funny looks trying to reverse a trike out of a lift.


----------



## voyager (4 Aug 2018)

remove the rear wheel and it should or split the chain and remove the whole rear triangle .


----------



## voyager (7 Aug 2018)

The icing on the cake
A recycled fishing rod , practice golf ball and a flag , a threaded 6mm bolt to fit to the rear triangle brake mount and its done.





With the rear triangle removed and the chain split (2 bolts ) the seat back removed ( 3 Bolts) the frame measures 35wide x 52 long .


regards Emma


----------



## voyager (19 Aug 2018)

Sadly Mum passed away on Friday evening after a long illness , This means I need to sell the trike and others quite soon as my storage space will reduce to not a lot - genuine enquiries are invited but please NO TIMEWASTERS as I have enough stress without this ! 

regards emma


----------



## roadrash (19 Aug 2018)

sorry to hear such sad news.


----------



## numbnuts (19 Aug 2018)

My condolences Emma take care


----------



## plantfit (19 Aug 2018)

Condolences Emma


----------



## FishFright (20 Aug 2018)

Sending my condolences Emma


----------



## Nigelnightmare (21 Aug 2018)

Sorry for your loss Emma.


----------



## voyager (23 Sep 2018)

The trike has been put in the "for sale section" for £425 and also on gumtree 
Its complete with rack , flag pole , mirrors and lamps 
There is also a set of pre-bent mudguard stays 
PM me for details 
But the build thread can be seen in the previous few posts 
Collect Brighton area


----------



## voyager (5 Oct 2018)

Hi Folks 
This one has now sold - nothing more in the pipeline until I can do some house clearance .


----------

